
Google Maps may soon let pedestrians choose well-lit, safe walking routes - MEGMOL
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-7765887/Google-Maps-let-pedestrians-choose-lit-walking-routes-safety-traveling-night.html
======
Jamwinner
Perfect. Thanks Google, now I know where to setup my muggings! Theives have
google maps too, how will this not become an arms race? Do businesses have a
say when you get routed around them because someone had their window broken in
the parking lot last week? So many issues for a tiny theoretical safety
increase.

